

Bill and Kim's Excellently-Posed Adventure - yannis
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ken-carbone/yes-less/bill-and-kims-excellently-posed-adventure

======
andrewljohnson
When I see pre-article ads like this, I never usually close the window. It
makes me wish HN had a down-vote button.

Would flagging such articles be appropriate? I feel kind of scammed when I
click a link for an article and get an ad.

------
mahmud
.. or Beavis and Butthead do Semiotic Analysis. The article could have done
without the juvenile, mocking undertones.

~~~
gloob
Without the juvenile, mocking undertones, I don't think there would have been
an article.

------
hristov
Well ... that was pointless.

~~~
bonecandy
Maybe so, but whenever I follow a link to Fast Company, I'm always reminded
how much I love their logo.

